# GPS Help



## shirleybraem (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, I am not sure if this is an automotive question. I have a Amcor gps and the maps are missing, how do I get them back onto the gps? It is an amcor3900


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

shirleybraem said:


> Hi, I am not sure if this is an automotive question. I have a Amcor gps and the maps are missing, how do I get them back onto the gps? It is an amcor3900


I would suggest there web site not sure they have one though, may try the link.
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&source=hp&q=amcor+GPS&aq=f&aql=&aqi=g10&oq=&fp=371f8ac0c29333b5

There site is gone(don't look to good)
http://www.amcornavigationusa.com/


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It does appear that you are the proud owner of an electronic paperweight. I also tried searching for support for your Amcor 3900 and none of the links I found were active. All GPS units I see listed have the maps preloaded and once lost cannot be recovered unless the maps are purchased from the OEM.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You could contact someone that has one already, if they have a USB plug you could down load them and plug it into your unit. This is about the only course of action for you, some of the links provided could yield such a contact for you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the maps are loaded into the firmware of the GPS unit, and one lost, it is no longer a gps unit, but rather a pos unit. You can send it back to the manufacturer to be reloaded if feasable.


----------

